# Inter - Lazio. C.i. 31 gennaio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia 2016/2017. Si gioca Inter - Lazio, partita in programma oggi 31 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

E' partita secca, chi vince accede alle semifinali.

Dove vedere Inter - Lazio in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45 ed in streaming sul sito della stessa Rai. 

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## de sica (31 Gennaio 2017)

Arrivano in finale secondo me. Bisogna sperare in una legnata da parte della Juve


----------



## kolao95 (31 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Arrivano in finale secondo me. Bisogna sperare in una legnata da parte della Juve



Anche passassero c'è la Roma..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera escono.


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo sia una partita divertente almeno... Per il resto la parola d'ordine è una sola:


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Arrivano in finale secondo me. Bisogna sperare in una legnata da parte della Juve



nella partita secca possono battere la juve serenamente. Preferisco perdano oggi o con la roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2017)

i tifosi della lazio scatenati sui social sperano di scansarsi stasera pur di non arrivare a prendere una passata (doppia) in un eventuale derby in semifinale LOL


----------



## Baresinho (31 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nella partita secca possono battere la juve serenamente. Preferisco perdano oggi o con la roma.



Sicuramente saranno concentrati più sulla juve, per. Me possono uscire, cmq cavolo la loro gente anche in coppa Italia, infrasettimanale, freddo, prezzi popolari si ma fanno sempre e cmq 30mila...


----------



## Sand (31 Gennaio 2017)

Parlano troppo...
L'anno scorso parlavano di scudetto.
Ora dopo aver battuto temibili schiacciasassi quali Chievo, Palermo e Pescara pensano di essere tornati in corsa.


----------



## Baresinho (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> Parlano troppo...
> L'anno scorso parlavano di scudetto.
> Ora dopo aver battuto temibili schiacciasassi quali Chievo, Palermo e Pescara pensano di essere tornati in corsa.



Non sono nemmeno da terzo posto come possono pensare di impensierire i dopati?


----------



## Sand (31 Gennaio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Non sono nemmeno da terzo posto come possono pensare di impensierire i dopati?



Non da terzi, ma neppure decimi.
Non mi pare che stiano facendo miracoli, una rosa da 200 milioni mi sembra il minimo che vinca contro le squadrette...
Sarò strano io, ma dopo tutti questi investimenti, risultare ancora inferiore a Roma e Napoli, e lontanissimi dalla Juventus è un fallimento mica da poco?
Invece no, vengono esaltati, e ci si accanisce col Milan che sta facendo le nozze coi fichi secchi, lancia ragazzi, e non va bene...


----------



## Baresinho (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> Non da terzi, ma neppure decimi.
> Non mi pare che stiano facendo miracoli, una rosa da 200 milioni mi sembra il minimo che vinca contro le squadrette...
> Sarò strano io, ma dopo tutti questi investimenti, risultare ancora inferiore a Roma e Napoli, e lontanissimi dalla Juventus è un fallimento mica da poco?
> Invece no, vengono esaltati, e ci si accanisce col Milan che sta facendo le nozze coi fichi secchi, lancia ragazzi, e non va bene...



La Roma e il Napoli pensate che siano pizza e fichi, Roma ha una rosa strepitosa ruolo per ruolo non ha punto debole, Napoli idem hanno un attacco da 200 milioni. 
L Inter ha una gran bella squadra tra l altro con età media molto bassa ma gli altri investono quasi come l Inter e ogni hanno fanno una plusvalenza strepitosa, se quest estate come sembra la roma farà partire Manolas (Sopravvalutato) all Inter comprerà altri giocatori e migliorerà la rosa


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2017)

inter-lazio 0 - 1


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2017)

gol di anderson


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2017)

gol della bandiera della lazio, finirà 3 o 4 a 1


----------



## __king george__ (31 Gennaio 2017)

com'è la partita? equilibrata? forza lazio ovviamente!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2017)

che asini sti laziali


----------



## kolao95 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Che somaro immobile..

Anderson si mangia il secondo ora.
Solito culo degli scarponi


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

Che cesso sto Immobile


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Due clamorosi sti laziesi se so magnati.....


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

Si stanno mangiando di tutto.

Ora pareggiano le melme.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

Non serve a niente sta lazietta...non sono capaci nemmeno di concretizzare su 300 palle gol.


----------



## de sica (31 Gennaio 2017)

Parolo gol divorato


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ahahahahhaha ma che s'è mangiato quest'altro??


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Parolo gol divorato



Che pippa...


----------



## kolao95 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Parolo è veramente uno schifoso.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2017)

cioè, la lazio s'è fumata 4 gol puliti, semplici semplici. 

se l'inter gioca così, a torino gli danno una manita solo nel primo tempo, dato che la juve attuale rifila 2 gol a tutti nei primi 20 minuti. 

cmq la lazio è 3 spanne sopra a noi in quanto a gioco e forma fisica.


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque l'inter avrà un organico superiore al nostro ma Pioli ha un culo...... Quante partite vinte dopo che gli avversari si son divorati l'impossibile, pali, traverse....


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2017)

i cartellini di coppa italia si scontano anche in campionato ? no vero ?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

Dai!!!!


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Golllll!!


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

Goooooooooolllllllll

2-0


----------



## koti (31 Gennaio 2017)

E andiamo!


----------



## prebozzio (31 Gennaio 2017)

Murgia bel giocatore


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Thohir porta di un male maaaamma mia!! ahahahah


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Punizione inesistente...


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Che cani la curva nord con i BU verso Lukaku...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Gennaio 2017)

Forza lazieeeeeee


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brozovic..


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Brozovic..


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

Lazietta...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2017)

ora pagheranno tutti i gol mangiati


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2017)

adesso l inter pareggia... scontato


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Olé!


----------



## kolao95 (31 Gennaio 2017)

E pure quest'anno vincono il prossimo. A casaaaaa!!


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Inter eliminata. Che goduria.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

*Inter - Lazio 1-2.

Lazio in semifinale*


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Zeru tituli!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Gennaio 2017)

Che goduria.


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Solo la Marbella Cup potete vincere melme!


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ne dovevano beccare sei, però bene comunque!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Non ce ne dice bene una. La lazio potrebbe anche finire dietro di noi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ce ne dice bene una. La lazio potrebbe anche finire dietro di noi.



Sinceramente l'importante che siano uscite queste genti...


----------



## kolao95 (31 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ce ne dice bene una. La lazio potrebbe anche finire dietro di noi.



La Roma li smonta.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente l'importante che siano uscite queste genti...



Vero, ma razionalmente parlando sarebbe stato meglio il contrario.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> La Roma li smonta.



Non lo so. La lazio l'ho vista bene oggi, poi perdono da parecchio. Prima o poi qualche derby lo vincono.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ce ne dice bene una. La lazio potrebbe anche finire dietro di noi.


La coppa Italia la stravince la Juve...


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Gennaio 2017)

L'importante è che siano usciti perché stavano rimettendo fuori la testa sti interisti di gomma domenica già tutti a mandar sms e rompere... 
A casaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sono contenta che l'Inter abbia perso, già solo per il fatto che così per una sera avranno da parlare di se stessi e non sempre e solo di noi.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

Godo. Qualcuno spieghi agli sfigati che anche quest'anno zeru tituli e con 200 mln di euro spesi nel mercato, con i fantasticliardi di suining.  
Noi con 0 euro una coppa almeno la portiamo a casa... 
Lerde!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2017)

Hahaha A CASA !!!!! Godo GODO GODOOO


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2017)

Melde a casa.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fuozza Inda!!! ahahhahahahahh che idioti, dovevano puntare a vincere la coppa italia, almeno un trofeo lo portavi a casa, invece sono convintissimi che il terzo posto è più alla portata. Poverelli.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2017)

perfetto. meno male che sono fuori.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2017)

L'importante è che non vincano nulla e manchino il terzo posto.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2017)

pioli: "voglio il primo titulo"  

anche quest'anno vincete l'anno prossimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2017)

MA parliamo della rogna che porta Thoirchio  l ha mai visto l inter vincere?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2017)

L'inter ancora ha troppa difficoltà a tenere i reparti vicini : si allunga e si fa prendere d'infilata.
Incredibile quanto gagliardini li abbia aiutati a crescere tatticamente migliorandoli e non è un caso che ieri senza l'ex atalanta abbiano faticato da cani.
Le 9 nove vittorie di fila hanno esaltato oltremodo i pregi dei nerazzurri le cui lacune sono ancora evidenti ma hanno tanta qualità davanti che cela le magagne del loro impianto di gioco.
ieri era partita da 0-5 e a momenti la portavano ai supplementari, immeritatamente.
Ansaldi su felipe anderson non ci ha capito una mazza!!! Lo starà cercando col navigatore...


----------

